# Something abit different



## indicus (Aug 6, 2006)

For those of you who like skinks; these would have to be one of the craziest critters....these guy's are like few other skinks; they love it soaking wet and cool(a must). Most active early morning; just on and just after dark. Moist rotton logs, moss and fungi are all part of their world. I liken them to little pigs as far as behaviour goes; meaning their always covered in crap, and have a healthy appetite.....your forever mist spraying them and catching all sorts of bugs and grubs. Their quite comical little buggers, watching you through their enclosure; waiting for the next feed.They breed really well, if their enviroments right...live bearing; on average 2-3 young, however they have been known to have more.... :wink:


----------



## jordo (Aug 6, 2006)

Dude, its awesome and the enclosure looks sweet as well. Is it Gnypetoscincus queenslandiae? Didn't know these guys existed in captivity.


----------



## Australis (Aug 6, 2006)

What the?

I had no idea these are being kept in captivity.

Are they like hens teeth?


Matt


----------



## indicus (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes it is mate....yes there are several keepers that have them and breed them.....if you enjoy skinks, their alot of fun.
As for the setup; if i destroy any more of the parents garden for moss, i'm in for it.


----------



## jordo (Aug 6, 2006)

> Yes it is mate....yes there are several keepers that have them and breed them.....if you enjoy skinks, their alot of fun.
> As for the setup; if i destroy any more of the parents garden for moss, i'm in for it.


I love skinks and I love herps that don't need heat, looks like the perfect pet for me :wink:


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Aug 6, 2006)

FAKE MOSS!!! I KNEW IT!!! sorry I posted about it in aa ofst a few days ago... just how to link it.... its in General Herps...


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Aug 6, 2006)

"aa ofst"
I am really not sure what I was trying to say


----------



## Australis (Aug 6, 2006)

:? My problem would be keeping it cool


----------



## indicus (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks SL; i'll cheak it out....
Yes Matt....if they dry out, it can kill them...in summer i mist spray a few times a day.


----------



## cris (Aug 6, 2006)

Cool critters, they were one of the first lizards i wanted when i was little  
what sort of money do they go for?
are there any visible in the second shot or is that just showing the setup?


----------



## indicus (Aug 6, 2006)

I traded for them Chris....so not sure of prices.
Just the setup shot....i think you had good taste when you were little


----------



## Australis (Aug 6, 2006)

Do you imagine you would be selling any in the near future?

Matt


----------



## indicus (Aug 6, 2006)

Not at this stage Matt, however I'm sure i'll have to part with some sooner or later; they breed like flies.....


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Aug 6, 2006)

They really are the cutest looking things and i'm more of a snake person


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 7, 2006)

I am always fascinated to see how some lizards are kept and also the enclosures they live in. Definately very nice though.


----------



## Pike01 (Aug 7, 2006)

Awesome lizards indicus


----------



## krusty (Aug 7, 2006)

cool looking skinks and a toop set up you have there.


----------



## indicus (Aug 7, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed them...they are cute little buggers....
cheers all.


----------



## MDPython (Aug 7, 2006)

Great pic!!! looks very comfortable.......
and cute! :mrgreen: 
i would like a baby.....


----------

